
The definitive account of how hackers can gain access to our cars - lisper
http://www.washingtonpost.com/sf/business/2015/07/22/hacks-on-the-highway/?hpid=z2
======
bsbechtel
This has bothered me about self-driving cars. When you consider the number of
miles driven across the country on a daily basis, and the fact that you hear
of major IT systems being hacked on an almost daily basis now, it's almost
guaranteed that hackers will eventually gain access to a fleet of self-driving
vehicles. It may seem outlandish now, but it's disturbing to think that a
malicious hacker could potentially take simultaneous control of thousands of
vehicles driving down the road at once, putting many, many lives in peril.
I've not seen any sort of realistic discussion or acknowledgement of this risk
up until now.

